# FUMC Admissions 2016-2017



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Asalam'o'alikum guys. 
I have an aggregate of 86.9% and I still don't feel safe applying in FUMC for open merit considering the high merit UHS closed off on this year.
Should I apply in Wah as well, or am I fretting for no reason? 
Fast replies would be helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

With that aggregate, I'm pretty sure you'll get in without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

Isn't the admission supposed to be be on NTS basis this year round?
And can i apply on the basis of the test conducted by NTS for private colleges alone?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Azerga said:


> Asalam'o'alikum guys.
> I have an aggregate of 86.9% and I still don't feel safe applying in FUMC for open merit considering the high merit UHS closed off on this year.
> Should I apply in Wah as well, or am I fretting for no reason?
> Fast replies would be helpful! :thumbsup:


Your aggregate is good, you should go for Wah though, its really amazing!

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> Isn't the admission supposed to be be on NTS basis this year round?
> And can i apply on the basis of the test conducted by NTS for private colleges alone?


Yes it is, and yeah even FMDC (the only govt uni in islamabad) will have its merit list out soon.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Azerga said:


> Asalam'o'alikum guys.
> I have an aggregate of 86.9% and I still don't feel safe applying in FUMC for open merit considering the high merit UHS closed off on this year.
> Should I apply in Wah as well, or am I fretting for no reason?
> Fast replies would be helpful!


If FUMC is Foundation University then you can't get in with UHS.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Azerga said:
> 
> 
> > Asalam'o'alikum guys.
> ...


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

They do accept UHS entry test. However, sitting for the Nts paper is mandatory.


----------



## razihashmii (Oct 15, 2016)

any idea about the closing merit this year for fumc. Last year it was 79.1. HOW MUCH WOULD IT INCREASE?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

That is impossible to speculate unless you have someone in the admission office. My aggregate is 82.58% with UHS and I don't really feel safe applying to med schools like foundation and FMH.
The only thing you can do is apply and wait.


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

Won't it be on the basis of MNHS?! Is 78.1 in MNHS not enough for admission in FUMC?


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Um, I went there personally and they said you could apply based on either UHS or NTS. Whichever gives you a higher aggregate 

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> If FUMC is Foundation University then you can't get in with UHS.


 I already gave my admission forms today, though  Haha. Stay updated, fellow newbie.

- - - Updated - - -



Sardmank said:


> They do accept UHS entry test. However, sitting for the Nts paper is mandatory.


 How sure are you about that? Considering I already handed in my admission forms today and they didn't ask me anything related to the NTS paper.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I think you're right, nts may not be Mandatory.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> I think you're right, nts may not be Mandatory.


Have you applied there yourself?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

According to SZABMU, we only need to submit one application form for all medical colleges in capital territory, that includes Foundation Medical College. I'll wait and see how that plays out. Will apply a couple days before deadline!


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah, yes. I heard about that. I doubt we'll see any implementation this time around, but it's good that you're waiting.


----------

